# Mona needs our warm thoughts and prayers



## Debby - LB (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know if Mona will mind me putting this here, this forum has been a part of her life for so long hopefully she won't mind. 

Without relaying details (she'll do that when she returns) she has had a death in her family, a accident has taken her brother in law. In the last couple years I've learned the power of faith and prayer so it's heavy on my heart to pray for her and her sister now. Right now I know a family is hurting, and that hurt runs deep. I don't know why this happened, but I do know there is a plan for each of us. Lord, I know that you are a comfort for me, and I pray that you will comfort them and be by their side through this trying time.

Y'all please leave a word of comfort here for her.

.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Mona, I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry Mona! My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I'm still trying to deal with the accidental death of one of my daughters last Sept. Accidents happen so suddenly and we don't have time to prepare ourselves. I wish I could hold and comfort you, but I'll send prayers your way.


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so sorry!!! I will be keeping Mona and her family in my prayers.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 7, 2013)

Mona, Please know your in my prayers. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 7, 2013)

My deepest condolences to you and all who loved him, Mona. I hope the pain you feel now eases quickly and you are left with only warm memories of his life.


----------



## bonloubri (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear. Thoughts & prayers with Mona and family.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 7, 2013)

Mona, I am praying that you and your family.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 7, 2013)

HUGS to you, Mona. My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry, Mona....xo


----------



## atotton (Jan 7, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mona - I am so, so sorry for your loss. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Let me know if you need anything, okay?

Liz N.


----------



## anoki (Jan 7, 2013)

Soo sorry to hear Mona....you and your family will be in my thoughts

~kathryn


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 7, 2013)

:-( I am at a loss for words... hugging you....I am so sorry


----------



## little lady (Jan 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Charley (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Lois


----------



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2013)

Mona, I am so very sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time...prayers....((huggss))


----------



## bcody (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so sorry Mona, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 7, 2013)

I just came onto the internet today. I am SOOO very sorry to hear this terrible news. Mona, my heart, my thoughts, my prayers are with you and your family. God be with you all....

Margo


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 7, 2013)

Mona and your family--I'm a still fairly new to this forum, however, that doesn't mean I don't care about my adopted forum family. I never really know what to say during times of tragedy, so please accept my condolences. I will be adding you and your family to our prayer list.

As Debby said, we don't know the plan, all that we can do is lift our grief up and let Him who loves us all give us the ultimate comfort and guidance we need....{{{{{hhhuuuuuggg}}}}}....Julie


----------



## Bluebell (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Life can really gives us some punches. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 7, 2013)

Sending cyber hugs her way and will definitely be praying for Mona and her sister.


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2013)

What a tragic loss! I'm so sorry for Mona's sister losing her husband. My thoughts and prayers go out to her, to Mona and their whole family through this horrible hard time.






{{{HUGS}}} Mona


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your tragic loss - my thoughts and prayers are with you, your sister and all the family.


----------



## Annabellarose (Jan 8, 2013)

I had not been to L'il B. in ages and ages and I popped in this morning and saw this at the top of this section of the forum. Mona, I am so sorry for your loss and pain. You were one of the first forum members to acknowledge me, to reach out to me.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Mona. Hugs and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Davie (Jan 8, 2013)

Mona, so sorry to hear of the loss of your family member. Prayers coming your way to help each and every member of your family get through the next several weeks. It is so difficult for those left behind especially when taken suddenly.


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 8, 2013)

Mona, I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## LindaL (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss....Heartfelt thoughts and prayers for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Mona (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, what a wonderful surprise to sit down to this forum and find this. I am in tears. THANK YOU to all of you for your thoughts and prayers.

Yes, this is a very difficult time for us, and especially my sister. I got the call early Saturday evening. It was a call from my sister's home, but when I answered, it was Dan, their neighbor. I immediately knew something bad had happened, and quite truthfully, I expected he was calling me with bad news of my sister.

The message I received was that Tom (my brother in law) had been in an accident at work. He works away from home...10 days there, then home for 4 days as a general contractor on a Reserve. He had just gone back to work Thursday for the first time since the holidays. I immediately thought he had a fall or a heart attack or something. I was just sick when he told me Tom had been operating the groomer, making winter ice roads for the residents of the remote (fly in only other than ice roads in the winter) community, when the groomer went through the ice. I quickly threw a few things into my luggage and immediately left to make the trip down to go be with my sister. Needless to say, she was devastated, and making it even tougher on her, was that he still remained under the ice. They knew he had not gotten out, as there were no tracks coming out from the hole to show he had managed to crawl out. No one knew if he had gotten out of the cab and was loose under the ice somewhere, or if he was still in it. The dive team had to come from Orillia, which is about 1800 km away. They were to fly in, but could not dive after dark, so he had to remain in the water, unfound all night, and of course, even though we all knew he had most assuredly drowned, the knowing no one was getting him out, and the feeling that "they were just leaving him in there" was really eating at her, adding to her pain. The next day, there were more delays due to flights, crew problems, and fog, but they did finally recover his body. He was still in the cab. (thankfully, and what we were all hoping for since had he not been in it, there was a strong possibility that he may not have been recovered until Spring, when the ice melted and the body washed up somewhere) It took them only 4 minutes to get him out, and they felt he had unsuccessfully tried to get out because the door was wedged open some, but because the water was so shallow, (only about 12 feet deep where he went through) the blade/front end of the machine was still a little out of the water, it was hung up on the ice, jarring the door, and preventing it from totally opening to allow him out.

We are having such a hard time, just imagining the terror of what his final moments on earth must have been like for him, and this is what will haunt us all and making it even that much more difficult. I stayed with her for 3 days, but came back home late this afternoon for a couple of days, and we'll return Friday. His funeral is Saturday. He was so well liked and respected by the members of the reserve where it happened, that they called and asked Shelly if she would allow them to fly his body in for a wake to give their members a time to mourn his passing as well, but she respectfully declined, as he was being cremated. She has however, offered to send part of his ashes to them to allow them to have a traditional type ceremony there for him, since very few members will be able to make it to Kenora for the funeral. They have planned a January 18th service for him in their community. The police told my sister that they had never seen such a send-off for a non-band member. They delayed the flight out, as they gathered around the plane offering up traditional native songs, drums, smoke et. in his honor. The detectives and all involved with the investigation were all so touched by this as they had never witnessed such a thing for a non-native.

Tom was 52 years of age and was a VERY kind man, and would do just about anything for anyone, and will be soooooo missed by sooooo many. My heart just breaks for my sister and it sickens me to know I cannot take away her pain. We were just saying a couple days before this, how both her and I felt like we actually enjoyed a more normal Christmas season this year, actually looking forward to it again for the first time in a long while, and now that will be gone for her again. They lost Tom's Mom in December 2009, we lost our Mom in November 2010, and our Stepdad, late October 2011. We were happy to have made it through the holidays this year, but only a couple days after that conversation took place, now she has lost Tom too. I just cannot imagine the pain she must be feeling.

Sorry for rambling...I know it is very personal, but I guess it helps to heal a little too when we can share with others. Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers, and again, thank you to all. (((HUGS))) Thanks for ears, the shoulders and the hearts and hugs.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just read the posts. Mona I am so very sorry for such a devastating loss. How horrible for your family. I can only offer prayers to you and your family and healing thoughts to come your way.


----------



## mickeymoto (Jan 9, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like your brother in law was a very very special man. Please know that I am holding you and your sister in my thoughts.


----------



## REO (Jan 9, 2013)

I have tears running down my face. The pain your sister is in is unimaginable. The way Tom died is so horrible





More {{{{{Hugs}}}}} to you, your sister and to you all. Again, I'm so sorry


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 9, 2013)

Mona, I will continue to pray for you and your sister and that the entire family finds peace with this dreadful situation. Sending many many prayers your way.


----------



## Mona (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you again, for the additional support.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 9, 2013)

So hard to read your post, Mona...I can't even imagine what your family is going through... all I can say is that I am so terribly sorry for all of you...and I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers...

Liz N.


----------



## Marty (Jan 10, 2013)

Warmest hugs Mona. I'm so so so sorry.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry Mona , My thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## Miniv (Jan 10, 2013)

So very sorry, Mona. Our condolences to you and your family.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 10, 2013)

Mona I just saw this I am so very sorry prayers for you and your sister and entire family in this very difficult time. So Sad


----------

